# SBE 1



## makova (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey guys i need some help! I have an SBE 1 took it apart to clean it, but i could not get the trigger to come out. I took the singlr pin out and try to remove the tigger housing but it would not come out? bolt and firing pin was easy enough but i could not figure out the trigger removal. thanks mike


----------



## makova (Dec 23, 2008)

Nobuddy has any ideas or tricks to get my tigger out? I have pulled and tapped all i think i can with out hurting something in there. Any ideas i'll try. thanks mike


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I think that the sbe1 is like the m2. Try and push the button on the side of the gun.This is the botton that closes the bolt when it is locked open after the last shot. This also releases a shell from the magazine. Ther is a small arm that releases the shell and sometime the arm has to be moved to get the trigger assembly out and depressing the button will move this arm. Worth a try.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pull the barrel. Pull the slide handle out. Take out the bolt. Push the trigger housing pin out. Pull the trigger housing 9backwards) toward the stock and down...


----------

